
YT Trying to Force Me to Social Engineer You - CapricornNoble
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2M9mXip9j8
======
bifrost
This sounds very tinfoil hat...

~~~
CapricornNoble
But he has the data and metrics from his channel views to support his
conclusion. What's tinfoil hat about that?

